# Air lucky duck decoy



## mallardslayer07 (Nov 7, 2006)

is there anybody that has used the air lucky duck if so does it work good?


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

They do work...but not nearly as well as a battery powered spinner.

Plus....the one I had....was noisy as h***. I used it for two hours...brought it home...and threw it in the garbage!

But....we were hunting a very public area two weekends ago. We had about 300 decoys out. The guy 125 yards away had about 50 decoys and 5 air luckys. In the morning a fair amount of the ducks would swing into him.

After we really started laying on the calls... that was the end of that.

But.....those 5 air luckys did pull some birds. I may buy another one or three to see if they are quieter.


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

They are junk.

Save your money and buy a MOJO!!!!

I have one, and I would be more than happy to sell it to anyone. CHEAP!!!!!!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> They are junk.
> 
> Save your money and buy a MOJO!!!!
> 
> I have one, and I would be more than happy to sell it to anyone. CHEAP!!!!!!


Unless you are in a field with alot of wind 15-20 + I would not buy one. I NEVER use mine. I think I used it twice.

The worst was in the evening the wind usually dies down and that is when the birds are flying.

Don't Buy!!!!


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I would suggest just savign your money and buying one with a battery. These are a sure thing even if there isn't any wind


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

mallardslayer07 said:


> is there anybody that has used the air lucky duck if so does it work good?


NOISY, the air lucky are all around a bad decoy. It takes a ton of wind to make them work and they just are quiet enough..........


----------



## chop_05 (Jan 18, 2006)

well what if you can't use battery operated spinners? like on state land in MN, is it worht it to buy a wind powered spinner, and if it is what kind?


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

chop_05 said:


> well what if you can't use battery operated spinners? like on state land in MN, is it worht it to buy a wind powered spinner, and if it is what kind?


Winduk are the best. Doesnt take much mind and they are quiet. They are a silhouette, but the flash is what attracts the ducks!! You can find them on the Cabelas website. $25 per duck.


----------



## Kaplan (Jan 3, 2006)

My experience with Air Luckys is that you need a stiff wind to get the wings to rotate. On the right day, it can be effective, however. If there's no wind; leave it in the car.


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

The only way I would use them is with a vortex. No counting on the wind to blow then.


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

Commando said:


> The only way I would use them is with a vortex. No counting on the wind to blow then.


They are still too noisy with a vortex.


----------

